
Tabs or spaces? This Googler's analysis settles the question - jkestelyn
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-silicon-valley-tabs-spaces-debate-2016-8
======
Walf
Why tabs are clearly superior: [http://lea.verou.me/2012/01/why-tabs-are-
clearly-superior/](http://lea.verou.me/2012/01/why-tabs-are-clearly-superior/)

